# المحرك المغناطيسي وبعض اسرارة perendev motor princip



## fagrelsabah (20 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم 

المحرك المغناطيسي الدائم الحركة

الذى حير الكثيرين عن فهمه 

اليكم فديو يشرح فيه بعض اسرارة 
وهي تتعلق بزاوية الميل للمغانط 
والغزل للمجال المغناطيسي من احد الاقطاب وهو القطب الجنوبي 
وذالك حتى يكون القوة الدافعه من الاقطاب الشمالية ذات تاثير عالى 

ضد بعضها البعض وتعمل على الدوران باستمرار

اسم الفديو 

perendev motor princip




الرابط

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FxReArGbE_s&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FxReArGbE_s&feature=related


الصور بالمرفقات


----------

